# Eclipse DALI und Hibernate



## harry (28. Feb 2007)

Hi!
Ich bräucht mal eure Hilfe.
Habe jetzt herausgefunden wie DALI (Eclipse Web Tools) funktioniert und wie 
man da persistente Klassen mappt.

Wollte jetzt fragen ob ich DALI in Verbindung mit der 
Hibernate API verwenden kann (z.B. session.save(...))?
Und wo legt DALI eigentlich die Mapping Files ab und
in welcher Form?

Danke schon mal!

mfg


----------



## kama (28. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich die Flash Intro richtig verstanden habe, wird hier lediglich per DALI eine Verbindung mit der DB konfiguriert. 

Dem Screen-Shot auf der Homepage ist zu entnehmen, dass hier Hibernate Annotierungen bzw. die Mappings mit einer Unterstützung erstellt werden können. 
Da hier bereits Java 1.5 im Einsatz ist werden die Mappings direkt in den Beans (Java-Klassen) per Java Annotations abgelegt. Die Java Datei selbst ist das Mapping File. Da macht Mapping erst spass.

Soweit ich das verstehe unterstützt DALI die Erstellung der Mappings sprich, bei den Annotierungen der Java Klassen.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise.


----------



## harry (28. Feb 2007)

Und kann ich da meine Objekte mit der Hibernate API persistent machen?
z.B. mit session.save(person)

Wenn nicht, wie sonst?

mfg


----------

